# xanax xr helping symptoms



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

hi everyonelike it seems with most of you here, i have had MAJOR problems with antidepressants with my ibs having nasty side effects.my new dr put me on .5 mg of xanax XR (anti anxiety med) per day and i'm actually feeling WONDERFUL!! no side effects, no drownisness, and i'm able to keep up with the hectic life 100%. my other meds i take are lotronex occasionally lomotil and immodium. i used the latter 2 drugs mainly for anxiety situations, but i'm taking fewer and fewer as the xanax is doing more. furthermore, i have zero constipation (ibs d only) and it is improving more everyday. in fact, i even felt NORMAL the past 2 days. i could almost cry as i forgot what that felt like. i also suggest enteric coated peppermint caps (i purchased mine at www....com at a cheaper rate than my local places)please talk to your docs about this or another anti anxiety med if antidepressants are bothering you. i don't consider myself an anxious person, usually laid back. the lotronex solved all but anxiety attacks which are now vastly improved.good luck and health to you.amy


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sometimes I think those of us who seem most laid back are the ones that have the most anxiety-related problems. It's like we don't know how to "let it out" like other people, so it wanders around inside our body looking for a way to express itself. I had IBS-D also, and am now on Xanax and Effexor XR. The D is gone (the Xanax did that in 48 hours!) and I feel like I have a new life. I think it is too bad there is not a medications area that discusses anti-anxiety meds since for me--and you--they made such a dramatic difference so quickly. Take care.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well I'm taking 20mgs of Valium 2 10mgs 2 times per day and 25mgs of Elavil at night and the Enteric coated pepperiment oil caps also I do fine except when I forget 1 valium and around my cycle time.Do you all think Xanax works better than Valium for IBS D? I'm thinking of asking to switch if you all are only on a small dose of Xanax and I have to take lots of Valium to do the job







IBS D sucks I had it today because I forgot my damn Valium at 4pm. I was reading a book and relaxing so much for that and forgot my dose. Any comments would be appreciated. Alyssa


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

wait I'm missing something. Is Xanax XR a new drug? I heard of Xanax but Xanax XR? Wow are we moving on up to the EAST SIDE?







Help I'm sick of feeling like #### and I really want to be able to call my doctor with a clue


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes, it's a new once a day version of Xanax--the website says it is specifically for panic attacks. On the subject of valium, I'm surprised your doctor prescribed that. Most now prescribe Xanax instead, though my psychiatrist uses both in his practice. I used to take the Xanax 3x a day (.25mg) but the Effexor XR let me get rid of the mid-day dose (before the Effexor I would always begin to feel the anxiety creeping in if I took my midday dose late.) Still working on yoga and breathing exercises, but I would be lost--and in the bathroom a lot--without medication. Take care.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,why are you surprised my shrink prescribed valium? It is for IBS well thats what the pill book says that I have at home. Is Valium stronger than Xanax? If so why bother switching I suppose.I would like to take the once a day Xanax it makes more scense. I forgot to take my Valium and I had IBS D







how can one get addicted if one forgets to take her medicine?I get so busy with working 40 hours a week and going to college I don't have time for IBS_D. Like you I tried the Yoga thing but I couldn't get my feet behind my neck so I quit. It was something called Hatha Yoga and it was weird I didn't like it at all it was work! I have enough work to do and if Yoga is relaxing then I don't know what relaxing is







I feel a bit better today I took my valium at 8pm last night then again at 10:30pm before I fell asleep I usually leave 4-5 hours between doses but where I had an attack I just had to take it I was mizzy so maybe xanax RX is for me once a day and out of the bathroom sounds swell.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Irritable,I shouldn't have said "surprised" since that lead you believe I meant it in a negative way. My pyschiatrist also prescribes Valium but it seems most doctors now prescribe Xanax--they are very similar drugs so I'm not quite sure why Xanax has become more "popular." As for the yoga, I do it at home using a couple different tapes that do not expect you to twist into a pretzel and also help you learn relaxation breathing techniques. The simplest thing to do is slow down, literally. Walk, don't run. Do only one thing at a time. Take 10 minutes a couple of times a day--find a shady, quiet spot in a parking lot if that's the only way you can get alone--and just slow down and breath. I know it sounds like it couldn't make any difference, but amazingly it can. If you're interested in knowing about the yoga tapes I watch just ask here. Take care.


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

hey alli'm feeling even better than before. in fact, i've caught myself a few times thinking to myself that feeling this wonderful is odd. i'm accustomed to be in pain and with 90% removed, plus "normal" bathroom habits i've been having a whole attitude make-over. for moments i rememebr what life was like before IBS.








i'm soooo happy and glad to hear others are having success, too.for those that asked about xanax xr, it is an extended release tablet to it works all day rather than taking several doses. my pharmacist also told me that most drug companies come out with an XR right after the patent is about to expire so the meds don't go generic (more profits).amy


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks California for clairfying on the Xanax XR. You might be right Helga I'm sure the Xanax XR would cost me my full co-pay so if the drugs are similar I suppose I will stay on my valium 2 times per day because I can get generic. If its not that big of a difference between the 2 meds than I probably won't bother asking my shrink to switch I have no desire to pay more and overall I do get relief from the valium I just have to remember to take my dose on time or else I will suffer. It takes about 20 years for a drug to go generic I do know that much so the wait is longgggggggg. To long for me.Maybe I will be interested in this Yoga you talk about California it sounds better than my situation that I experienced. What do you do?Alyssa


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Alyssa,I just saw your post of yoga. Will try and post you later.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

There is a wonderful 15 minute tape called "AM YOGA" with Rodney Yee that is relaxing and stretching. Although it is also packaged sometimes with "PM YOGA" I suggest buying it alone because the other tape is diffiucult and not relaxing. Anyway, if you watch this tape a couple of times before you try it--and Rodney is a good looking guy doing yoga on a beach in Hawaii wearing a Speedo so that certainly isn't difficult--you will see that it has a sort of rhythm to it in the arm and leg movements so when you try it there is no strain involved just a very nice stretching of the whole body. I try to use this tape often, because it is so nice and calming and does move the whole body. If you decide to ge it--or you might see if you can rent it at your library or a video store--let me know what you think. As to the breathing idea, it is really as simple as sitting down, doing nothing else and just concentrating on slow deep even breaths for 10 minutes without thinking about how the rest of your body feels. Soooo nice. Take care.


----------

